

Dedicated bitcoin hardware miner based on the “Open Graphics OGD1 dev board”  - btclove

These guys http://asicminer.net/?p=32 seems serious about disrupting the bitcoin market and make a profit out of it. I've heard in the past about the OGD1 device, does this seem real ? i'm interested in investing a respectable sum of money on their products.
======
wmf
OGD isn't a good idea for graphics and it isn't a good idea for Bitcoin mining
either; they even admit that it's too expensive. I haven't seen anything that
looks credible on that site.

------
btclove
<http://asicminer.net/?p=32>

